
Introduction to Functional Programming (1988) [pdf] - noch
http://usi-pl.github.io/lc/sp-2015/doc/Bird_Wadler.%20Introduction%20to%20Functional%20Programming.1ed.pdf
======
mikekchar
Coming to FP very late in my career, I've never read this. I've skimmed about
half of it and it looks really nice. Unless I'm mistaken, it appears that the
entire book provides examples in pseudo-code which is pretty interesting. I
like their concept of specifications and the definition of strictness is
really nice. I'm looking forward to getting a bit of time to read it more
fully.

~~~
agumonkey
Worry not about "not having read <foo>" for FP litterature is surprisingly
large (tempted to say immense). I've been finding more and more papers,
journals, and books after years of digging.

------
keithnz
This is the book that I came across in the early 90s in a second hand book
shop that got me thinking about functional programming! I wouldn't recommend
it now, as there are better resources, but I really liked this book, I still
have it in my bookshelf

~~~
lprd
Do you mind linking any of those resources?

~~~
Jtsummers
There are various free or relatively inexpensive lisp books out there
(covering Common Lisp, Scheme, and Racket in particular). Some may debate
whether lisps are functional. They're more pragmatic in some ways than the ML
family, but do permit functional programming. Structure and Interpretation of
Computer Programs, How to Design Programs, Paradigms of AI Programming as will
as On Lisp and Practical Common Lisp are ones I can recommend (having worked
through all or large portions of them). All those are free. Little Schemer and
Seasoned Schemer aren't free but aren't expensive, the style isn't for
everyone but I liked them.

If you want an ML, there are various free resources for Haskell. The update to
the linked book is mentioned in another comment but is not free. The ML family
offers a different perspective on FP, particularly by way of their type
system. I worked through a chunk of Learn You a Haskell, but I'm not sure how
current it is. A Haskeller could probably give more feedback.

[https://wiki.haskell.org/Learning_Haskell](https://wiki.haskell.org/Learning_Haskell)

[http://learnyouahaskell.com/](http://learnyouahaskell.com/)

Erlang via the link below. It's a bit different than the other two, but is
definitely a functional programming language.

[http://learnyousomeerlang.com/](http://learnyousomeerlang.com/)

There have been courses on Coursera and similar sites in the past that may be
worth visiting, I don't know what to recommend of the presently available
ones.

------
ocdtrekkie
It's probably worth noting here that according to the page this link is from,
there's a newer 2015 edition available of this book.

~~~
smartbit
Thinking Functionally with Haskell, Richard Bird, 2015 [0] states _The first
edition was titled 'Introduction to Functional Programming', and was co-
authored with Phil Wadler. It was published in 1988._ This is the one linked
and free available. _The second edition was titled Introduction to 'Functional
Programming using Haskell', published in 1998_. The 2015 edition is also
available from safaribooksonline [1].

[0]
[https://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/publications/books/functional/](https://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/publications/books/functional/)

[1] [https://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/thinking-
func...](https://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/thinking-functionally-
with/9781316189986/)

------
apricot
The Miranda book! I read this as a wet-behind-the-ears undergrad, and the
scales fell from my eyes. Also, my copy had a weird binding that made a funny
squeaking sound every time I turned a page.

